# Malts Melt Your Troubles Away! [Snowy & Crystal August 2013]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Have a hectic busy day? what other way to end it can be better than spending it with the malts? 

Here is Snowy, waiting to get released at the beach.









Did I say malts? I meant crazy ball of fluffs.

For the ones who don't know my two, I have Snowy & Crystal who are water addicts. Anything that involves playing with water means the world to them. I think that they are part fish!! As a maltese mommy, I make sure to allow them to live their moments to the fullest whenever possible - of course, a bath should follow. Of course, there are also those "we are bored at home, mama" days, but I do make sure to provide the super fun moments for them too. 

Here is an example of one of those "allowing them to go wild" days 

I took the following photos in the evening of 28 August 2013. 
[Warning: they aren't the typical shining white and clean maltese in these specific photos. They are WILD creatures who released their energies well here :w00t:]

I hope you would enjoy looking through them as much as I enjoyed taking them :chili: We had a BLAST!!

Here is a ZoomingCrystal









and this is SandySnowy who enjoys dipping his whole face into the sand - just like chips and dip 









Of course, Crystal can pose nicely when asked too :wub: she says "hello" tp the SM community that she missed popping into to woof her greetings. It's been a very long time. 


















ok now she is getting distracted  I was away from the malts, on a few days trip. I left them with my parents while I was gone. When I returned, I realised that dad cut Crystal's topknot EVEN more (I had it cut myself, but it was growing again..until I left her with dad) to help her see when she drops her hair band. sigh. oh well. I guess it will regrow once again. At least she continues to love him so much (and he does too and takes good care of her n monkey), so that's what matters :wub: 









so when you have a squeaky ball that makes a splash in the water, what happens??









a monster follows of course ^_^









and makes a splash too...









My two maltese go in together, following the squeaky ball. sometimes, Crystal leads









other times, snowy leads









and they rescue the ball


















Snowy digs while, being amused, watching the ball rolls as he does this. this boy is a goofball.









It looks like Crystal is giggling in this one lol while snowy carries the sandy ball









and he carries it some more









Snowy & Crystal getting ready for the ball to be thrown in the water again









the malts in the water









Scroll down for more...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

of course, the ball is in the water too









snowy watches crystal as she tries to catch the ball (note: Snowy is better than crystal at fetch game, but the sweet boy is giving her the chance to catch it)









Crystal kisses the ball









Crystal dips her face for the ball while snowy observes 









and continues









and she succeeds:chili:









Snowy runs with squeaky









and runs without squeaky









My special boy, Snowy :heart:









Crystal chases Snowy









Crystal succeeds at getting ball out of the water









Crystal walks









Crystal poses









and poses again









snowy n crystal run together



























snowy runs solo









Crystal runs solo (blurry shot)









Crystal is at the ball


















The malts <3









scroll down for more...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal swims









Monkey carries squeaky









and he poses. Notice the sand on nose. hehe









the malts pose together by the end of the evening









A bath sure followed a day like this one.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kat, it looks like they are having the time of their lives! So much fun! And so great to see them again!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

These pictures are great....what a life! What kind of life vest are those?:happy dance:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy!! What fun your two have!!! I'm always curious about the salt water(if they!re in salt water) how it effects their eyes, and HOW do you get the sand out of their hair?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kat, you have two of the most amazing Malts I have ever seen. They sure live life to the fullest. You are a great Malt mom. I wish I could meet you all in person one day.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What wonderful pictures! Snowy and Crystal look so happy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What wonderful pictures! They are having the time of there lives!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I am more than overjoyed that you, Snowy, Crystal and YOUR CAMERA are back:chili::chili: I think I've been going through Snowy and Crystal withdrawal :w00t: Always love your shots of them and you allowing them to have a fantastic fun time without worrying about all the sand and their hair. You're a better parent than I am. :brownbag: Tyler would be in the sand and surf and then spend the rest of the time trying to bite it out of his hair (part cat?)
Love all the shots of their adventure!! Especially loved the ones with Crystal's attempt at getting the ball and the one shot where Snowy's watching her so patiently. I feel like he was saying, "Really???" to her when she still didn't grab it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: They look terrific and I'm so glad you're back and sharing. :thumbsup::grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Looks like those two are having a blast!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, you have two very happy dogs. What a great way to spend the day. Great pictures, Kat.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I LOVE your pictures they are so so cute!! Snowy and Crystal look like they had a ball!!

I remember when I first joined SM seeing videos of your 2 in the summer so lovely to see more!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like they had a blast great pics


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

You always have the best pics of their adventures! Thanks!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What great pictures of Snowy and Crystal! I miss see pictures of them. They sure have a lot of fun with you as their mommy!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Whoooo Kat!!!!!! :tender: Love your two, and how adventurous and excited they are. :heart: What a great job you did, capturing the action in lowish light, not an easy task. Some really fantastic shot there Kat :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This post should come with a warning, "cuteness overload.. will make face hurt from smiling!"
They sure love the beach, can't wait to get my fluffers to the beach in Nov...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Kat, I have been wondering about you too and hoping all was ok. So glad to see you back :chili:I too want to know how you get all that sand out:HistericalSmiley:. Our beach decided this year to allow no dogs what so ever:angry:. Your sand looks great as ours is a bit rocky. Snowy and Crystal look as happy as ever! Missed you :wub:.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, I LOVE your photos. I love the beach any pups at the beach so I was just in my glee watching Snowy and Crystal (2 much missed fluffs btw). sometimes Snowy looks like a little pig with his sandy nose LOL and I just had to LOL at Crystal's "pose" photo.. it still cracks me up. An adorable little messy mop. You got so many good pics Kat. Oh I liked the buildings in the background too.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

OMG. These are the cutest pics. My dh wanted to see what I was laughing about. He was amazed that malts like water. Thank you so much for sharing. Is this beach on the west coast or the gulf?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow!! I don't even know what to say. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing, these pictures made my day. What a wonderful adventurous little ones you have, so much fun! 
Now only if we could see all that sand coming off of their hair :blink:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Love this post 

Great photos!!! I was laughing at some! Made my day


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Loved looking at your pics! Those fluffs are just adorable. Do they like their baths as much as they like the beach?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowy and Crystal this is Matilda here, I sure wish I could come visit, you ALWAYS have so much fun with mommy:chili: your so lucky to have a mommy who doesn't care if you get sand all over, my mommy wishes she was more like yours.
I wish we could play ballie together:wub:
Mommy told me your mommy calls Snowy Monkey:HistericalSmiley: I tell you a secret my mommy calls me flyin squirrel sometimes:yes: I think she is silly:smtease: but I know she only calls me her crazy names cuz she loves me:tender: just like your mommy loves you both.:heart:
Maybe tonight I will dream of swimming with you both and chasing ballie:wub2:
I love you both with all my heart, let your mommy know my mommy loves her and you both with all her heart also:heart::smootch:
Love, Matilda

Kat I so enjoyed all the pictures I felt like I was right beside you. I love you dear friend, miss our pm's


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili: Those were some awesome pictures!!! Thank You for posting them. I love my Snowy and Crystal pictures and movies!!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah!! Snowy and Crystal pictures love them.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great pictures Kat. They sure love the beach maybe even more than the swimming pool.:wub:


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Those are the happiest dogs ever!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, Kat! First of all, it is wonderful to see you back ... and, with so many fantastic and fun pictures of Crystal amd Snowy. I realize life has been very busy for you. 

Like others have asked ... how do you get the sand out of Snowy and Crystal's hair? The photos of them are awesome, as usual.

When you are not able to be here, you are missed, darling Kat. It's as though for some of us members who have been here for several years ... well, we watched you grow up and enjoy your many talents during your younger teen years. I always thought though ... that you were the most mature young lady on Spoiled Maltese. I have always thought of you as a young unspoiled princess ... I even remember how you and your friends gave bottled water to all the construction workers when they were working in the hot weather!

Love amd hugs to you, Crystal, and Snowy!:heart::smootch:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Kat, it looks like they are having the time of their lives! So much fun! And so great to see them again!


Thanks Maggie. They sure had a BLAST; so did I :chili: 



maddysmom said:


> These pictures are great....what a life! What kind of life vest are those?:happy dance:


Thanks. 

They are wearing two different types(brands) of life jackets. 
Snowy is wearing a size small from Ruffwear (red). 
Link to it from Amazon: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Ruffwear-Float-Jacket-Currant-Small/dp/B005OTYEJA]Amazon.com: K9 Float Coat, Small, Red Currant: Pet Supplies[/ame]
Crystal is wearing her pink one from Outward Hound. It is a size small too, but the small from this brand isn't the same as the small from Ruffwear. This one is smaller than the other one. Crystal has a small yellow from Ruffwear that suites her better than the size of small from outward.
Link to it: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-Outward-Hound-Jacket-Large/dp/B0081XIKQY/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1377939248&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=Pink+life+jacket+dog]Amazon.com: Kyjen Outward Hound Life Jacket Extra, Large, Pink: Pet Supplies[/ame]



Furbabies mom said:


> Boy!! What fun your two have!!! I'm always curious about the salt water(if they!re in salt water) how it effects their eyes, and HOW do you get the sand out of their hair?


Thanks. They had a blast indeed 
Yep they were in sault water. They've always been swimming in such water (so do I.. always swam n continue to swim in sault water when in the beach), but we didn't have an eye issue  
It takes them a few washes with cool unsalted water ; starting by the beach shower .. Before we get into the car to head home. I rinse them well with only water, dry them off quickly and then head home. At home, we get another shower - a longer and more thorough one, followed by lots of brushing. It has been working with us just fine for the past years  it is a lot of work, but is totally worth it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lynda said:


> Kat, you have two of the most amazing Malts I have ever seen. They sure live life to the fullest. You are a great Malt mom. I wish I could meet you all in person one day.


Awwh thank you. I love them so much & love their antics :wub2: I also love their adventurous spirits (reminds me of my own :HistericalSmiley. 

They haven't gone surfing in a while, but they also enjoy a simple game of fetch so much :heart: 

The malts and I would LOVE to meet you and your cute cute gang one day too :hugging: :wub: I saw that ADORABLE photo of Gigi yesterday. Melted my heart :wub: 



Orla said:


> What wonderful pictures! Snowy and Crystal look so happy!


Thank you, Orla  



sherry said:


> What wonderful pictures! They are having the time of there lives!



Thanks Sherry. Yes, water is one of the the toys they love to play with the most lol ..that will also include the sand and the ability to go wild


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kat - I am more than overjoyed that you, Snowy, Crystal and YOUR CAMERA are back:chili::chili: I think I've been going through Snowy and Crystal withdrawal :w00t: Always love your shots of them and you allowing them to have a fantastic fun time without worrying about all the sand and their hair. You're a better parent than I am. :brownbag: Tyler would be in the sand and surf and then spend the rest of the time trying to bite it out of his hair (part cat?)
> Love all the shots of their adventure!! Especially loved the ones with Crystal's attempt at getting the ball and the one shot where Snowy's watching her so patiently. I feel like he was saying, "Really???" to her when she still didn't grab it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: They look terrific and I'm so glad you're back and sharing. :thumbsup::grouphug:


Hey awesome Sue, I am delighted to read that the shots made you smile  

yep, my D3 and I reunited again recently and I was excited to have my hands on it once again :chili: of course, the malts are my favorite subjects to work with and practice on. 

I also have my other camera which I took some older photos (back in late June of this year) of the malts with their new portable pool. In around July, I lost both the battery n charger of that camera before managing to transfer and share them 0.o then recently, my boyfriend found them at his place lol once I get into that other one, I will make sure to share the photos from June. I would love for you to see their portable pool. They love it. 

hehe I had a giggle out of reading Tyler's cat like licks to his fur :wub: that boy is soooooo adorable. I missed seeing his updated pictures. Sending him my kisses :wub2: 

As for the malts, they are nuts lol :-D 



Tanner's Mom said:


> Looks like those two are having a blast!


Being at the beach is like being in heaven to them  



revakb2 said:


> Wow, you have two very happy dogs. What a great way to spend the day. Great pictures, Kat.



Thanks Reva  makes my heart smile when I see them happy. Despite the fact that it takes from my busy scheduled times, I make sure to include 'fun for the malts' in there as well of things I must do. I just love them and do wanna provide those type of moments for them. 



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I LOVE your pictures they are so so cute!! Snowy and Crystal look like they had a ball!!
> 
> I remember when I first joined SM seeing videos of your 2 in the summer so lovely to see more!!


Thanks  I am glad to read that you loved their shots. Yep, they are part fish and love to play in the water so much. I moved out of my parents' place last March and they lost their beloved inground pool. We moved further away from the beach, but we still try to make similar trips there. It isn't as easy as it used to be before to do so, but I try my best. I also got them a portable pool. Maintaining that pool is harder work than the inground one at my parents previously, but it is better than not having a pool at all for them. In order to keep them happy, just provide them with water or any sort lol

It's been like forever since I shared their pix. I've been getting (and continue to get) tones of requests in youtube to share updated videos. Photos are quicker to share than editing videos. I am hoping to share a new video of them someday soon. Let's see.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mdbflorida said:


> Looks like they had a blast great pics


They sure did  I am glad that you liked the pix  I enjoyed taking them.. 



spookiesmom said:


> You always have the best pics of their adventures! Thanks!


Thank you so much. I am glad that you love their pictures 



donnad said:


> What great pictures of Snowy and Crystal! I miss see pictures of them. They sure have a lot of fun with you as their mommy!


Thanks Donna :hugging: 

I hope to share more new ones. I know that weekends work for me to do so. I have some I took last June of their new portable pool. I hope to go through these to share 



silverhaven said:


> Whoooo Kat!!!!!! :tender: Love your two, and how adventurous and excited they are. :heart: What a great job you did, capturing the action in lowish light, not an easy task. Some really fantastic shot there Kat :aktion033::aktion033:


Hey Maureen, I missed talking photography with you :hugging:

I hope that you and the girls are well. I've taken a break, a LONG photography break (strangely). My D3 was at my parents place since my move. I only got it from there recently. I didn't bother to get it earlier because I was not in a photography mood. I did have my other camera, but I was just not into it. I don't know why. 

Things have been SO busy with me. Lots of changes. I am busier after my move than I've ever been before my move. I guess it is part of growing up and moving on. At some point, I was worried that I wouldn't manage to continue doing what I've always loved to do: Photography (it does take away from one's time to go through the 1000+ photos and share some). I realise that I can still do it; not as often as before, but still can every once in a while. For that I am thankful.

Thanks for your words about these action shots. Yep, we were in lowish light condition because I got back to the malts late that day and the sun was already setting. By the time we got to the car to head home, the sun was gone lol I am glad that I managed to snap some during the time it was setting. I would loved for the photos to turn out a bit lighter, but they were overall "ok" considering the light I had available. I brightened some of these shots up post transfering them to my computer. Happy with them 



michellerobison said:


> This post should come with a warning, "cuteness overload.. will make face hurt from smiling!"
> They sure love the beach, can't wait to get my fluffers to the beach in Nov...


Aww thanks Michelle. The malts woof their excitement that you enjoyed seeing their messy, but happy-selves  as they cover themselves with sand all over.

Oh I hope your cutie pies and you will have a BLAST at the beach in November :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maisie and Me said:


> Hi Kat, I have been wondering about you too and hoping all was ok. So glad to see you back :chili:I too want to know how you get all that sand out:HistericalSmiley:. Our beach decided this year to allow no dogs what so ever:angry:. Your sand looks great as ours is a bit rocky. Snowy and Crystal look as happy as ever! Missed you :wub:.


Hey pal, thanks for your words. 

Haha the after-beach moment is a lot of work - for me. Not for the malts. They behave awesomely as I do the work afterwards.

It takes them a few washes with cool unsalted water. i start giving them a shower at the beach. the beach area has showers set up with unsalted water. So I runse them well with only cool water before heading to the car. I also do quick drying with their towels. Then when we make it home, I give them thorough baths. First, rinsing with only water again. Then I add a little bit of their shampoo. I dry them and brush them well. If I noted that they needed another wash, I do that again. Having said that, they normally stay with relatively short coats, so that makes a huge difference in the after clean. Still is a lot of work, but totally worth it :thumbsup:



Maglily said:


> oh wow, I LOVE your photos. I love the beach any pups at the beach so I was just in my glee watching Snowy and Crystal (2 much missed fluffs btw). sometimes Snowy looks like a little pig with his sandy nose LOL and I just had to LOL at Crystal's "pose" photo.. it still cracks me up. An adorable little messy mop. You got so many good pics Kat. Oh I liked the buildings in the background too.


Thanks Brenda. I am delighted to read that you enjoyed watching them through these photos. The malts and I missed you all in SM so much btw too. 
haha piggie Snowy (i love that!!) is a GOOFBALL!! I swear, his antics are just so much for a 8.8 lb dog. I should have taken a video of his rolling, rolling and rolling in the sand, making sure that each part of his body had sand on it, including his nose. He then looks right up at me, looking proud of what he did:HistericalSmiley:

As of Crystal, she doesn't roll like Snowy does, but she plays wildly, chases Snowy up, attacks the ball, which makes grabs all that sand 



ladodd said:


> OMG. These are the cutest pics. My dh wanted to see what I was laughing about. He was amazed that malts like water. Thank you so much for sharing. Is this beach on the west coast or the gulf?


I am glad that they made you giggle. I sure had so much fun taking these shots & happy to share them with you and everyone else :chili:

This beach is about 8320 miles away from the West Coast :w00t: It is in a land called Dubai (or SunnyLand like I call it). I grew up at that beach..lived there all my life until late March 2013. I moved away from that area with the malts. Now, we have to take a 2 hours trip to reach it. So we can't be at the beach as often as we once used to, but I make sure to work on it as much as I can for the malts' sake. Seeing them happy is my goal :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dominic said:


> Wow!! I don't even know what to say. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing, these pictures made my day. What a wonderful adventurous little ones you have, so much fun!
> Now only if we could see all that sand coming off of their hair :blink:


Awwh Thanks. I am really happy to read that you enjoyed watching the malts' messy-selves in these photos lol. They sure had a BLAST that evening. At the moment, they are all cleaned up. I am planning a photoshoot with them, in their clean-selves next time  (and our soon to be, new home addition whome I will talk about in another time when I share the the shots I have in mind). 



Grace'sMom said:


> Love this post
> 
> Great photos!!! I was laughing at some! Made my day


I am very happy to read that they made you smile  :hugging:



my4jewels said:


> Loved looking at your pics! Those fluffs are just adorable. Do they like their baths as much as they like the beach?


Aww thank you. 

Funny but they don't enjoy their baths as much as the enjoy their swim and water play, simpley because they are restricted in their movements when taking a bath. Having said that, they do very well and behave nicely when they get their baths 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Snowy and Crystal this is Matilda here, I sure wish I could come visit, you ALWAYS have so much fun with mommy:chili: your so lucky to have a mommy who doesn't care if you get sand all over, my mommy wishes she was more like yours.
> I wish we could play ballie together:wub:
> Mommy told me your mommy calls Snowy Monkey:HistericalSmiley: I tell you a secret my mommy calls me flyin squirrel sometimes:yes: I think she is silly:smtease: but I know she only calls me her crazy names cuz she loves me:tender: just like your mommy loves you both.:heart:
> Maybe tonight I will dream of swimming with you both and chasing ballie:wub2:
> ...


Snowy n Crystal: "Matilda - we've missed you sooooo much, fun girl. We wish that we can play ball wif you too. We wish dat mama can bring you wid herself to visit us and visit da beach wid us. Haha Snowy is called monkey indeed but sure because mama wuvs him so much.. We are sure your mama loves you as much too. We send you tones of puppy kisses, cutie pie" 

Hey Paula - I am delighted to read that you enjoyed these shots :chili: I missed you and our chat sooo much. I hope that all is going super with you all :hugging: I also hope that I get more free time to be here in SM more. I missed catching up with everyone, but hope that life is treating everyone well :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

dntdelay said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili: Those were some awesome pictures!!! Thank You for posting them. I love my Snowy and Crystal pictures and movies!!!! :chili::chili:


Thanks pal. I am happy to read that you enjoyed looking through them as much as I enjoyed taking them ^_^

By the way, I didn't forget your PM about the new S&C video request. I have in plan. I hope to share their new video (after I take the video lol) soon with you  



cyndrae said:


> Yeah!! Snowy and Crystal pictures love them.
> Thanks for sharing.


The malts love their auntie too and missed her so much. 

Glad that you enjoyed. 



MalteseJane said:


> Great pictures Kat. They sure love the beach maybe even more than the swimming pool.:wub:


Thanks Janine. They are crazy about the beach indeed and yep, I think that the beach has a bonus of fun (comparing to the pool) for them: SAND to get themselves all messy. To me though, the pool is easier work for me to clean them up :HistericalSmiley:



Mallen600 said:


> Those are the happiest dogs ever!!


I love to see them happy :wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow, Kat! First of all, it is wonderful to see you back ... and, with so many fantastic and fun pictures of Crystal amd Snowy. I realize life has been very busy for you.
> 
> Like others have asked ... how do you get the sand out of Snowy and Crystal's hair? The photos of them are awesome, as usual.
> 
> ...


Hey sweet Marie - I missed you & Snowball so much:hugging: I sure wish that I can spend more time in SM. i love that I succeeded at sharing these pictures with u all :chili: and love that I can type in response to you and everyone else. I hope I can be here for so much longer. i will try my very best. I missed catching up with the dear ones here. I hope that you and the cutie are well :wub: although I am not around as often as I would like, I still think of you and everyone here. SM has a special spot in my heart :heart: Goodness, I agree, I did a lot of growing up while being right here with SM :w00t: if I look back and at where I am now, I realise that a lot of changes I've gone through as I go through the different stages of my journey in this life. From the stage of getting permission from my parents to keep or foster a dog, to the stage of moving out and having my own place (that has been a new but exciting experience  )... I have another update to share, but I will keep it for another time (when I capture the photos I have in mind for that sort of update) ^_^

Regarding the malts' after beach time: It takes them a few washes with cool unsalted water. i start giving them a shower at the beach. the beach area has showers set up with unsalted water. So I runse them well with only cool water before heading to the car. I also do quick drying with their towels. Then when we make it home, I give them thorough baths. First, rinsing with only water again. Then I add a little bit of their shampoo. I dry them and brush them well. If I noted that they needed another wash, I do that again. Having said that, they normally stay with relatively short coats, so that makes a huge difference in the after clean. Still is a lot of work, but totally worth it :thumbsup:

I hope to share more with you all. 

The malts and I send our hugs and kisses your and Snowball's way:grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Kat, I have missed seeing your photos capturing all the water fun that Snowy and Crystal enjoys. This certainly was a nice way to start my day today. Thank you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat your pictures are amazing!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing them. Snowy and Crystal have such a great life! You can tell by looking at them, they're so happy all the time and they get to do such fun things B) My girls would love to live with you lol I'm sure Emy would help Crystal and Snowy chase their ball! She has a life jacket and balls. Zoey and Tess would cheer them on, they don't seem to have their love for swimming. B)
Keep the pictures coming Kat!
hugs :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh, Kat! I have missed Snowy and Crystal. Those pictures are awesome, so joyful and fun! Your malts know how to have a good time, that's for sure. I can only imagine what your bathtub looks like when you get done with them!! xoxo to Snowy and Crystal!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh what fun Snowy and Crystal have at the beach!!!!! :chili:

Here I am sitting at my desk at the beach on a Saturday! I should be running and swimming too!!!!!!!! :angry:


Thanks for the smiles, Kat. :aktion033: I bet the kids slept well that night. :innocent:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

What better way to start a day than with pictures of Snowy and Crystal and hearing from Kat!!!

I know I've missed seeing your postings, hope you'll be able to keep it up.

Love all the pictures, they are so good, it's like being there in person with the pooches.

Thanks for sharing....hurry back....will leave the light on...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kat! How we have missed you and your water malts . I loved each pic! They just love the water so much and sure know how to enjoy life. So glad to see the pics you've captured . Hugs to you guys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, I know how the kids love the beach and always enjoy seeing them romp around in the water with their balls.:wub: Give them each a kiss from their Auntie Linda and Cousin Bounce (and Sweetie Bonnie in Heaven).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

TLR said:


> Kat, I have missed seeing your photos capturing all the water fun that Snowy and Crystal enjoys. This certainly was a nice way to start my day today. Thank you!


I am glad that you enjoyed. I am also glad that I managed to share these:chili:

The malts don't have as frequent access to water-for-swimming-purpose as they used to before. The beach is further away now for us and they no longer have an inground pool; even when we visit my parents (their inground pool is gone after the restructure of their garden). I got the malts a portable pool which is kind of the bigger size. They tried it and love it. However, keeping it clean (the pool) is hard work which means that the best thing to do is to refill it with new water each time they wanna go for a swim. Since the portable pool is wide and deep relatively, we need a lot of water, so I think that we better save the water and head to a trip to the beach instead 



njdrake said:


> Kat your pictures are amazing!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing them. Snowy and Crystal have such a great life! You can tell by looking at them, they're so happy all the time and they get to do such fun things B) My girls would love to live with you lol I'm sure Emy would help Crystal and Snowy chase their ball! She has a life jacket and balls. Zoey and Tess would cheer them on, they don't seem to have their love for swimming. B)
> Keep the pictures coming Kat!
> hugs :wub:


Thank you Jane. These little ones are my :Sunny Smile: I looove it when I see them having a blast ^_^

I would love to have your girls over :chili::wub: :wub: :wub: 
I would love to see Emy join S&C in while having Zoey and Tess run around. I think they will all have a blast  the malts invite you all over :chili:

I have another set of photos of the malts in their new portable pool which I took last June. Hopefully, I'll share these next for you all :Sunny Smile:

The malts LOVE their portable pool so much. The only thing is that to keep it with clean water, we have to re-fill it each time. Being quite a big portable pool, I don't refill it as often because I aim at saving water. Maybe i need to search up better ways to maintain it.



StevieB said:


> OMGosh, Kat! I have missed Snowy and Crystal. Those pictures are awesome, so joyful and fun! Your malts know how to have a good time, that's for sure. I can only imagine what your bathtub looks like when you get done with them!! xoxo to Snowy and Crystal!


I am delighted to read that you enjoyed the shots :Flowers 2:

Haha and whereever I choose to give them a longer bath, looks a mess afterwards :w00t: so cleaning the area of where I bath them is also a task of mine, but I am used to it. All is familiar; not new :thumbsup:

By the way, I LOVE that photo of you n Steve in your siggie :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Oh what fun Snowy and Crystal have at the beach!!!!! :chili:
> 
> Here I am sitting at my desk at the beach on a Saturday! I should be running and swimming too!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> ...


Run to the beach, Pat! Run!

If I were you, I would speed to it after completing what I have to complete on my desk and go for a swim :chili: The malts woof that they can join you at this  yep they slept well that evening after all the running, playing and zooming. It is good to burn down their energies btw  



Malt Shoppe said:


> What better way to start a day than with pictures of Snowy and Crystal and hearing from Kat!!!
> 
> I know I've missed seeing your postings, hope you'll be able to keep it up.
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking through the photos. I am very happy to read that you enjoyed these :chili: as much as I enjoyed taking n sharing them :chili: the malts are happy to take you along into their water adventures ^_^

I will try my best to post more. I have another set of photos which I have to go through to share of their new portable pool. Hopefully soon  



hoaloha said:


> Kat! How we have missed you and your water malts . I loved each pic! They just love the water so much and sure know how to enjoy life. So glad to see the pics you've captured . Hugs to you guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am very happy to read that you enjoyed :chili: missed you all too :grouphug:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, I know how the kids love the beach and always enjoy seeing them romp around in the water with their balls.:wub: Give them each a kiss from their Auntie Linda and Cousin Bounce (and Sweetie Bonnie in Heaven).


Sweet Linda, so nice to see you here too :hugging: 

I am glad that you enjoyed these shots :chili: by the way, the malts still have the water ball you once got them and play with it in their portable pool :happy_dance:

I just gave each monster a kiss from their auntie sweet linda , adorable Bounce and angel sweetie Bonnie :wub:
Hey I love your siggie  and love the wordings below it :heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I forgot to mention (following the below quote about life jackets for dogs):
It is very important to find THE life vest that fits your malt the most. Each pup is built uniquely (body structure). I have noticed while trying other life jackets for the malts that they aren't the same at holding them well. Some, the malts manage to swim out of them:w00t: which you don't want to happen in big swim areas with a dog who doesnt mind to swim for too long. Other vests are better for Crystal than they are for Snowy (and vise versa). The malts are a size small for every vest, but there are these type of brands that the size small is too small (or too big) for them (and a size medium is just too big), so it doesn't work. From what we've tried, the life vest from Ruffwear is the perfect ones for my two's safety  It doesn't mean that Ruffwear is the right life vest for all dogs. Not at all because it depends on the body structure, so if I was going to get a life vest for a new dog, I will try out a few types to find THE one for this specific pup. i just thought that it was worth mentioning the topic of choosing the right life vests for the malts' safety. 


Katkoota said:


> They are wearing two different types(brands) of life jackets.
> Snowy is wearing a size small from Ruffwear (red).
> Link to it from Amazon: Amazon.com: K9 Float Coat, Small, Red Currant: Pet Supplies
> Crystal is wearing her pink one from Outward Hound. It is a size small too, but the small from this brand isn't the same as the small from Ruffwear. This one is smaller than the other one. Crystal has a small yellow from Ruffwear that suites her better than the size of small from outward.
> Link to it: Amazon.com: Kyjen Outward Hound Life Jacket Extra, Large, Pink: Pet Supplies.


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

Katkoota, your fluffs are adorable! I can't wait to see how my own sweet baby reacts to our beach, Mobile Bay, and the Gulf of Mexico. I may ask for some detailed after play/swim bathing instructions!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bamalama said:


> Katkoota, your fluffs are adorable! I can't wait to see how my own sweet baby reacts to our beach, Mobile Bay, and the Gulf of Mexico. I may ask for some detailed after play/swim bathing instructions!


Thanks for your words about Snowy and Crystal, Sara. Your little one (in your siggie and avater pictures) look so adorable too :wub: i would love to read more about Pukky and see pictures one day if you got the chance. Hey, some photos of the beach experience for the first time would also be nice:chili: i will be happy to give you detailed step by step points of how we do the cleaning afterwards. I might share a video of that (I will need someone to help me film thenclose up of the work..will find one and hopefully succeed at managing to put the video together and share). By the way, cleaning the pups after a swim in the pool experience is much easier than the beach; just saying


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

They look like they had a blast!!!! Henry is jealous!


----------

